# Double Bulls and Bows



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

well what about my bow?? I got a Fred Bear Instinct and it has a lot of green on it should I take the cam and wheel off and paint them black? I have always thought about doing it but never did. Thanks guys


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

wackmaster said:


> well what about my bow?? I got a Fred Bear Instinct and it has a lot of green on it should I take the cam and wheel off and paint them black? I have always thought about doing it but never did. Thanks guys


Personally I wouldn't worry about it. You could get your bow dipped by Tarjac if you really wanted to get serious about ground blind hunting, but it's not necessary. I like to have a black sight and stabilizer....the two things on your bow that are closest to the window.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah my bow is light cammoed too.. its probably in one of my pictures (not sure) but i have never worried about that.just cover your hand closest to the window and you should be good. 

The most important thing is just no fast movements... act like they can see you no matter what and stay as far away from the window you plan on shooting out of as possible, because it does no good to be close to the window where they can see you with no problem what so ever. and just keep the blind as dark as possible close as many windows as possible.. we usually only have 2 windows open one for the shooter and one for the camera. So the blind has to be stratgically placed. If you by yourself you can do what other people were saying and close the windows behind you before you open the windows to see the turkey so everything behind you stays dark. otherwise those smart ones will be outta there.


----------



## Blood Dog (Apr 4, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the black stuff once in a DB blind you can wave at the turkeys if the back windows are shut. I wouldn't wear white or red. It is amazing what one can get a way with in a blind. I have a DB blind works great, my buddies have others that you couldn't pay me to hunt outa, turkeys won't come near it.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

HEY nice pictures of shot placement pictures on those bird pics i have looked threw them before i wasnt sure who had them on there nice and inormative. 
1) you ever use those guilletines? 
2) do they have a practice one with them or they supposed to shoot like fieldtips?
I mean i hate to try something new when my spitfires have been taking down brids like its their job but watching kieth and them of the double bull blinds smoking them it looks like it would be a riot and a little more of a challenge so givin i can pull my bow this year i was thinking about giving them a try just wondering if you had used them (or anyone for that matter).
thanks in advance.
-Craig


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

I bet just black electrical tape on the front of your bow wouldn't hurt. Plus it wont leave sticky adhesive when you pull it off for deer. 
I am trying those guillotines this year also!! Can't wait to get out there!


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

Blood Dog said:


> I wouldn't worry about the black stuff once in a DB blind you can wave at the turkeys if the back windows are shut. I wouldn't wear white or red. It is amazing what one can get a way with in a blind. I have a DB blind works great, my buddies have others that you couldn't pay me to hunt outa, turkeys won't come near it.


I wish I could afford a four hundred doller blind but I cant so I gotta use what I can, I am using kinda a nock off of a DB but it isent the $400 quality.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Double Bulls & bows for turkey's, it doesn't get any better I use a T2 along with my Hoyt Vectrix it's a nice fit and boy am I ready to go!


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

You know, I set up my DB matrix just once so far (in the front yard), but I am even excited to get out and practice shooting out of it! Once the weather breaks I will. The only thing I need now is a bow holder (and a cameraman).


----------



## BUTTERNUT40 (May 14, 2005)

I set up my T5 last week and put an old foam turkey decoy backed by target out at 15 yards and shot. Good to practice sitting on the stool and out of the blind. Also good just to set up the blind as one kinda forgets how to do it after awhile.


----------



## TnRidge (Aug 29, 2004)

I bought a black fleece jacket to wear in colder weather , but I haven't needed it yet . I just wear dark camo . Mossy Oak Breakup works great . I leave one of the front screens off my window on my Eastman blind ,and leave the others on the side windows . I keep the back windows closed at all times . 
One thing I did last weekend while the birds were closing in on my setup was draw back while they were off to the side of my open window .
I was at full draw when they moved into the window opening . No movement at all to spook the birds . All I had to do was wait for the correct shot angle .
If they are allready in your window opening , you can draw your bow from below the window and slowly raise it up into the opening ,but this takes some practice at home .


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah well the weather isnt the only thing thats holding me back. I had shoulder surgery March 15th and its still iffy whether i will be able to pull back a bow yet  so you can imagine how bad that sucks... and turkeys and deer are like tied for my favorite animal to hunt too.. Oh well even if the doc says no i still might give her a try  where there is a will there is a way.

Ill tell ya what though, this type of weather today sure doesnt get you pumped up like that nice warm spring type weather. Glad we are getting it out of the way now i guess.

Gobble Gobble Gobble


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

TnRidge, with my bow "recurve" I can't draw prior to shooting. I release a second after I reach full draw. With my DB, and the back windows shut, I have drawn on many turkeys while they are in full view. No problem as long as your arrow tip stays inside the window a few inches. 

I like to put black marker on my blades, and use a black glove on my shooting hand. I slide on a black sleeve. I also put dark camo tape on the front of my bow. I feel this helps, but isn't needed. My friend in Kansas has taken over 50 turkeys with a bow. I learned a lot from him in the last 6-7 years.


----------



## JDubya (May 15, 2003)

HunterHawk said:


> Tooth... you cant live far away at all if you ever need a video man or something or want to tackle some turkeys let me know... we have quiet a group that try to get them on camera... its a blast....I live on Barnes rd by aurelius rd.



Hawk

I'm just up the road from you in Holt (off Aurelius just south of Holt). I just got my Double Bull Matrix three weeks ago and will be trying with the bow and my 4 year old!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

HunterHawk said:


> HEY nice pictures of shot placement pictures on those bird pics i have looked threw them before i wasnt sure who had them on there nice and inormative.
> 1) you ever use those guilletines?
> 2) do they have a practice one with them or they supposed to shoot like fieldtips?
> -Craig


Yep, I used them last year but unfortunately never had a shot opportunity at a bird. They do not sell practice blades witht he Guillotines, but I just bought some extra blades after breaking a couple practicing. You have to shoot a shaft long enough to keep the head in front of your riser, and possibly even in front of your sight if it is low. I practiced with the Guillotines by shooting at a hanging blanket with a paper turkey head/neck target pinned to it...I have also heard of guys shooting at an old couch cushion. 

As far as how they fly...they do fly surprisingly well. With the longer arrow they will drop off considerably after 25 yards. I was able to sight in with my pin on top of the bird's head and hit dead on at 20 yards...that is leaving my pin set up for my normal hunting arrow. 

Can't wait to use them again this year and hopefully get a shot!


----------

